# Secret Santa anyone??



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

It's that time of year, when we do Secret Santa and since Nay hasn't got it started, I thought I would help her out (or just keep doing it, if she doesn't want to).

Any how, we normally have a $20 limit on the gift. You put your name into a drawing and are given a secret member to get a gift for. *Gifts are sent out by December 1st* (so they will arrive to everybody before Christmas day)t. We will take *applications until November 30th.*

Anybody wanting to do this please send me a PM with the title saying Secret Santa. I will need your real name and mailing address to pass on to the lucky person who gets you. You can either on here or on your PM tell us a bit about yourself and what sorts of gifts you might like.

For instance I might say: I may love to look at pretty things, but live in a house filled with dogs and cats, so those things are having to be hidden away and not enjoyed. With me your best bet is to remember I live outside during the warm months, so something for my yard/tortoise enclosures is always loved and enjoyed.

So who wants to do a Secret Santa this year?


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is a really neat and interactive thing for forum members to do! This is my first time being a member of this forum during the "holiday season" and I'm surprised by all the things you guys do that are this personal, it's great.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 13, 2013)

Count me in!!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 13, 2013)

hunterk997 said:


> This is a really neat and interactive thing for forum members to do! This is my first time being a member of this forum during the "holiday season" and I'm surprised by all the things you guys do that are this personal, it's great.


My first time here during the holidays too and I totally agree, what a fun thing to do!!


----------



## sissyofone (Nov 13, 2013)

Done.. I can hardly wait this is so fun..


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> *Gifts are sent out by December 1st* (so they will arrive to everybody before Christmas day)t. We will take *applications until November 30th.*



Duh, guess my mind was still under the nice warm blankets sleeping, when I thought these dates out huh???? Let's change that to try to get the *gifts to go out the first week of December.*


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 15, 2013)

Now Jacqui....for Santa to visit you ...by chance were you a good girl this year ? ..


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Now Jacqui....for Santa to visit you ...by chance were you a good girl this year ? ..



You have to be joking, right???? ME and the word good together????     I have too much passion and have too much fun to be "good". That's why Santa never brought me the horse I asked for year after year.  I doubt there will be a baby tortoise this year either.


----------



## Zamric (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> You have to be joking, right???? ME and the word good together????     I have too much passion and have too much fun to be "good". That's why Sanata never brought me the horse I asked for year after year.  I doubt there will be a baby tortoise this year either.



Good Girls rarely make history huh?


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Now Jacqui....for Santa to visit you ...by chance were you a good girl this year ? ..
> ...



I highly doubt Santa will bring me the tort I want too [PENSIVE FACE]


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 15, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be joking, right???? ME and the word good together????     I have too much passion and have too much fun to be "good". That's why Sanata never brought me the horse I asked for year after year.  I doubt there will be a baby tortoise this year either.
> ...



No Z man they don't .....but the "BAD" girls ..make alot of money!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> I highly doubt Santa will bring me the tort I want too [PENSIVE FACE]



If Santa could bring you a tortoise, what type would it be?




Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You have to be joking, right???? ME and the word good together????     I have too much passion and have too much fun to be "good". That's why Santa never brought me the horse I asked for year after year.  I doubt there will be a baby tortoise this year either.
> ...


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt Santa will bring me the tort I want too [PENSIVE FACE]
> ...





Redfoot


----------



## theresal (Nov 15, 2013)

This sounds like so much fun. I'm in and I am going to send you a pm.


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah, I feel all depressed now. Would've loved to do this lol


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> Ah, I feel all depressed now. Would've loved to do this lol



Your allowed to join in with us if you want. You could either do it with one of us in the USA (more cost and longer mail time, but otherwise the same) or you could hope we get more from your area... we have in the past).


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 15, 2013)

That's the problem, would be really expensive to mail anything. If you could get a group of us lot from the UK interested you could do a sub-section for us lot. Could probably do the same for the Canadians on the forum as well.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> That's the problem, would be really expensive to mail anything. If you could get a group of us lot from the UK interested you could do a sub-section for us lot. Could probably do the same for the Canadians on the forum as well.



In the past we have done just an UK group, but if my memory serves we also had a few who sent overseas. I can't recall us ever having interest from Canada, but yes this is not just for the USA.


----------



## FLINTUS (Nov 15, 2013)

Well we'll see if we get enough interest I guess but I'd be happy to do it


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> Well we'll see if we get enough interest I guess but I'd be happy to do it



Well PM me your information and we will see what we can do!


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Would home made gifts also count? Like a box of goodies? And may we request to be given someone closer to our state? (unemployed running on low dog sitting money) I can Knit crochet, draw, paint etc.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

wiccan_chicken said:


> Would home made gifts also count? Like a box of goodies? And may we request to be given someone closer to our state? (unemployed running on low dog sitting money) I can Knit crochet, draw, paint etc.



Yes, homemade is super fine! I don't know how the cost compares to other shipping methods, but the US Postal service does have a few different boxes that are flat rate no matter where in the USA you ship it. Might check into those.

What we do is put all the names into a hat (okay so maybe not really a hat) and make a random drawing for each person.


----------



## theresal (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > *Gifts are sent out by December 1st* (so they will arrive to everybody before Christmas day)t. We will take *applications until November 30th.*
> ...



Even getting the gift mailed by the first week of December will be difficult if we don't know who we are shopping for until the first week of December. Just a thought but I still want to partake.


----------



## pam (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds great count me in


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

theresal said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



I figure we can say we are *trying* for the first week, but knowing that many will not go out that soon. The main thing is to get them to folks before Christmas.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Nov 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> wiccan_chicken said:
> 
> 
> > Would home made gifts also count? Like a box of goodies? And may we request to be given someone closer to our state? (unemployed running on low dog sitting money) I can Knit crochet, draw, paint etc.
> ...



Awesome! I think I'll enter  I'll PM you my details.


----------



## theresal (Nov 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...




Sounds fine to me. I just didn't want to let my person down.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

theresal said:


> Sounds fine to me. I just didn't want to let my person down.



People in the past have been pretty understanding. Problems arise when folks have something happen in their lives and can't do a gift at all. If your running late (once the time comes), just send me a message and I can pass it on to your SS.


----------



## danosaurous (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

You know, I am really having an enjoyable time reading the PMs your all sending me with information about yourselves.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 17, 2013)

For those of you worried about shipping, with USPS flat rate boxes (~$10 for the medium size), you get 2-day shipping to most parts of the U.S. and even parcel post (the cheapest for packages) now comes with free tracking. So timing/tracking shouldn't really be a problem! I know last year a few folks got their gifts late, but I don't think it caused any problems!


----------



## wellington (Nov 21, 2013)

I just have to remind everyone of these great tortoise items for your secret Santa or other tortoise or even dog lovers. Check them out. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82948.html


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2013)

wellington said:


> I just have to remind everyone of these great tortoise items for your secret Santa or other tortoise or even dog lovers. Check them out. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-82948.html



 I don't know if that is allowed or not.  (but guys, she does great work, is a joy to work with, and I know I plan to get more in the future from her. She did that awesome Hingeback for me for one of TSA's auctions).


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Nov 22, 2013)

I sent you a PM but it says "not sent" :/ Did you receive it?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2013)

birdandtortoiselover said:


> I sent you a PM but it says "not sent" :/ Did you receive it?



I sure did!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2013)

Just a reminder, you still have a few more days to get in on the fun!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in... I should read the rules


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't wait for this to get started!


----------



## cvasta (Nov 28, 2013)

Sounds fun I'm in. I'll send you a pm soon.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay, in the morning when I wake up I will be putting all the SS names into a hat (okay a bowl) and drawing out random names for everybody. Before I do that, below is a list of who I quickly see we have wanting to do a SS. If your name is missing, please PM. If you have not signed up, but still want in on the fun, send me a PM with your name and stuff about you to help your SS to find that perfect gift fr you. If you have changed your mind and just can't do it this year, that's fine but please PM today to let me know you want out.

1. Cynthia
2. Kerryann
3. Nicole
4. cvasta
5. Barista5261
6. Zamric
7. LisaTurtle
8. birdandtortoiselover
9. littlestella
10. danosaurous
11. wiccan_chicken
12. Pam
13. AZtortMom
14. sissyofone
15. Pokeymeg
16. theresal


----------



## Cynthia (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello! I sent you a message with my information. Did you get it?


Sorry, I didn't look at the newest page. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2013)

This morning I sent PMs to each of you letting you know whom your SS was. Anybody who did not get one, let me know. Also the name at the top, left side is the person's user name in here.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Dec 9, 2013)

Would you like me to post about my SS package here? Or is there somewhere else youd prefer it?


----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2013)

wiccan_chicken said:


> Would you like me to post about my SS package here? Or is there somewhere else youd prefer it?



Zamric started a thread for the receiving of your SS gifts. It is here. http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-83908.html


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, Zamric's thread is the best bet.


----------

